# What can I expect to get from a pawn shop?



## EndersShadow (Jun 27, 2008)

My money situation is not so great right now. I am considering selling a bike to the local pawn shop. I don't have enough time to sell it on craigslist or some other similar site. I need the money fast. I am hoping to sell My 2008 Haro Flightline Sport. I just got it about 4 months ago and for the most part it's in excellent shape. How much do you think I can expect to get for it? The retail on it was $465 FYI.


----------



## damion (Jun 27, 2003)

*no much.*

20-30% of the retail price. Make sure you take the reciept with you if you MUST go that route.


----------



## redranger (Feb 5, 2004)

*haro*

What size is it


----------



## fastale (Jul 2, 2007)

eBAY, you'll get a lot more for it.


----------



## acefrehley (Jan 5, 2009)

craigslist takes what like a minute to post? I posted a mtn bike on there, and as long as you are asking a fair price, it can sell within hours.


----------



## coffeegeek2112 (Mar 2, 2007)

acefrehley said:


> craigslist takes what like a minute to post? I posted a mtn bike on there, and as long as you are asking a fair price, it can sell within hours.


It may take a minute to post, but may take a loooong time to sell. You get the flakes that say I want to see it, and never show. People call and e-mail you a thousand times but never buy it. Then there are the people who just offer a ridiculously low price.:madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman:


----------



## endohappy (Dec 4, 2006)

You can expect to get corned by a complete dirtbag. At least, that's the story around here. Have a rent payment due this weekend?

Better to drop the price to an absurd low and put in on Craigslist and you'll still probably get 2x what the pawnshop snake will give you. Hopefully, in your town there's serious buyers cruising clist for deals. Good luck!


----------



## YZF571 (Oct 24, 2007)

Go to a temp agency and work on one or even both of your days off for a couple extra bucks. That would probably suck, but not as bad as getting F'ed in the A by a pawn shop.
Plus you would still have the bike, then take care not to get in that situation again!

YZF571


----------



## EndersShadow (Jun 27, 2008)

redranger said:


> What size is it


It's a 19 inch.


----------



## EndersShadow (Jun 27, 2008)

coffeegeek2112 said:


> It may take a minute to post, but may take a loooong time to sell. You get the flakes that say I want to see it, and never show. People call and e-mail you a thousand times but never buy it. Then there are the people who just offer a ridiculously low price.:madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman:


Exactly. I had it listed on Craigslist for a while and I got all of what you described. I just re listed it and hope to get 150 for it. Do you guys think that's unreasonable?


----------



## thesmokingman (Jan 17, 2009)

150 is pretty cheap. You could get more for it no?


----------



## EndersShadow (Jun 27, 2008)

I need the money fast so I'm selling it cheap.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

I bought my dirt jump bike from a pawn shop on Ebay for 300 dollars. Here are the specs:

243 racing frame
Marz 66VF fork
Hayes hydros
Mavic Deetracks wheels
RF cranks, set up singlespeed


If I bought a bike that was probably worth 600 bucks or more from a pawn shop for half what it was worth, what do you think the pawn broker is going to offer YOU as a seller? Not much.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2008)

> *What can I expect to get from a pawn shop?*


something stolen


----------



## EndersShadow (Jun 27, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> something stolen


Did you read my post?


----------



## redranger (Feb 5, 2004)

*selling bike*

Hey I am right here in Dyer, would love to help you out . I was thinking about a bike for my son but it's way too big. Good luck.


----------



## TacoRim (Jul 4, 2007)

A perineal tear and a few dollars


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

FYI, i've sold two bikes on craigslist within three days of listing them in the past year.

this could be due to the fact that i'm in the bike-crazy bay area but it's worth a shot.


----------



## peter smith (Nov 15, 2014)

*Online Pawnbroking*

Working with a pawn shop can be a good deal for both seller and the buyer. You can get loan for nearly any item that you possess and is in a good condition. Always do some online research and find a reputable pawn shops. Most of the pawn shops will give you choices, so be aware of the options and know the ups and downs of each before you go in.


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

peter smith said:


> Working with a pawn shop can be a good deal for both seller and the buyer. You can get loan for nearly any item that you possess and is in a good condition. Always do some online research and find a reputable pawn shops. Most of the pawn shops will give you choices, so be aware of the options and know the ups and downs of each before you go in.


Go away Mr Spam.


----------



## peter smith (Nov 15, 2014)

Mookie said:


> Go away Mr Spam.


Hey !! I am not a spammer Buddy. I am an online surfer, and i have a business of pawnbroking. I Particularly read and write forums relavent to PawnBroking.


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

peter smith said:


> Hey !! I am not a spammer Buddy. I am an online surfer, and i have a business of pawnbroking. I Particularly read and write forums relavent to PawnBroking.


Uh, that's what spam is. I will say this much, this is the first time a spammer actually replied. I bid you adieu Mr Spam.


----------



## peter smith (Nov 15, 2014)

I am not a spam that's why I am replying to you.But otherwise it's ok with me Mr Mookie. !!!!


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

peter smith said:


> I am not a spam that's why I am replying to you.But otherwise it's ok with me Mr Mookie. !!!!


I'll also say this about you, you are the friendliest spammer I've ever encountered.


----------



## peter smith (Nov 15, 2014)

Mookie said:


> I'll also say this about you, you are the friendliest spammer I've ever encountered.


You can also call me by my name. As i told you very earlier that I am not a spammer and thanks for the friendly compliment.


----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

Spam or Sock? You make the call.


----------



## peter smith (Nov 15, 2014)

No i don't want. Thanks. . !!!!


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

peter smith said:


> No i don't want. Thanks. . !!!!


Mr S, I can see you don't want to make the call but which one are you?


----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

He doesn't want to make the call until he gets to 10 posts.


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

Slow Danger said:


> He doesn't want to make the call until he gets to 10 posts.


He's almost there. I'm curious to see which one he is.


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm thinking about what algorithm Peter Smith the smarter spambot is using

Someday, the spambots will be so sophisticated, they will be indistinguishable from you or I.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

peter smith said:


> Hey !! I am not a spammer Buddy. I am an online surfer, and i have a business of pawnbroking. I Particularly read and write forums relavent to PawnBroking.


Thanks for defining spam for us but we already knew the definition.

Also, we don't like idiots who resurrect posts that are almost 6 years old. 
I hope the OP figured out his money worries by now.

BTW, pawn brokers a rip off artists who prey on people with financial difficulties. 
Sugar coat it whatever way you like but you are scum whether you like it or not. So move along little troll boy.


----------



## trekninja (Oct 22, 2007)

sell plasma or donate sperm, keep your bike. its not worth the $100 the pawn shop will give you


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

obs08 said:


> sell plasma or donate sperm, keep your bike. its not worth the $100 the pawn shop will give you


Hopefully he has figured it out in the last 6 years.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

peter smith said:


> No i don't want. Thanks. . !!!!


Chum, is that you?


----------



## Lopaka (Sep 7, 2006)

Are you guys sure about pawn shops being bad? The economy is really growing in my area with plenty of new pawn shops, bail bondsmen, liqueur stores, EBT brokers and pay day loan outlets. Small business is really doing great now, right?


----------

